# What makes a dubia roach colony sustainable?



## woofay (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Guys

Could someone information splurge on me what i means to have a sustainable colony?

I hear all sorts about leaving starter colonies for 6 months before feeding off them to allow the nymphs to become adults etc.

I also see stuff about feeding of males first.

My question is: If the roaches i'm feeding off aren't adults.. what do i need to consider? And how can i speed up the amount of time i need to wait before i can feed off the colony? can i just buy a larger colony?

I'm looking to buy a colony of about 200 roaches (not with my money so i do have room to splash out on a bit more if the benefits are great enough), around 30 adults, and the standard mix of smaller ones. But the roaches my gecko currently feeds on are 10-20mm in length.

All advice is appreciated

Joe


----------



## plaiceandchips (Jan 18, 2011)

It is advisable to leave it for between 4 and six months for the colony to increase to a size where there are enough nymphs which will grow to adults, and enough mating adults to produce more babies.
It is better to feed adult males first rather than females because 1 male can mate with loads of females so more females = more nymphs
I personally have two separate colonies, it started off with one but I found that when I had two I'd feed from one for a couple of months then it would run a bit low so I'd feed from the other colony and this would give time for the other to regenerate. This is just what I found easier, hope this helps : victory:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

The more roaches you buy the quicker you can use them. Look out for people selling off entire colonies because you often get a better deal. 
I sold my dubia off last year and ended up getting rid of a couple of thousand for about 30 quid. I got the starter stock of 100 adults including 50 females for about £20.

If your lizards eat smaller, cricket sized items look at blatta lateralis. They breed really quickly. The only issue is you'll be finding them all over the house.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

If you're wanting the small nymphs, buy in as many adults as you can afford, and keep them warm and well fed for a few months first.

Obviously, the sooner you start keeping them, the sooner you can stop buying crickets!

Best,
Paul


----------



## woofay (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks guys - really helpful advice. 

how many breeding females am i looking to have once the colony is appropriately sized? is the plan then to make sure i dont feed off so many nymphs that the adult population will drop? like should i aim to have "x" amount of sub adults every 6 months to ensure the colony lives on?

quick question about the blatta lateralis... are they better escape artists?

sellers still advertise them as "*the best feeder roach as there one of the fast breeders and red they cant climb or fly so will not be a pest*"

cheers!

joe


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, they can escape very well. They can climb smooth surfaces or fly but can climb your wallpaper and glide off it.
They tend to escape from vivariums rather than their tubs. Breed amazingly fast though.


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Climbing and flying ability doesn't determine whether they're a pest species, just they're ability to breed in your home if some escape. 

Blatta lateralis are more likely to *breed* in your home. Dubias are unlikely to breed unless they're somewhere particularly warm.

Best,
Paul


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

I had a small colony before and it was easy and I never ran out, but depends on how many you need, as to what size colony to go for. I got a new colony going last week, I got 100 adults in with 50 females, took 20 males out for feeding over the next few month and I already have more babies than adults as some of the females arrived gravid. Last time I had so many I ended up taking them off the heat and they just stopped breeding.

I have mine in a plastic tub with egg boxes in covered in elasticated netting with a corrugated piece of plastic on top with about 6 newspapers on it to keep the heat in but keep then ventilated and they are sat on top of my African rocks tank about the heat lamp the temp usually is around 90f..


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Sustainable colony just means if you use some out of the colony, they are quickly replaced so the size of the colony isn't affected. If you just buy 100 adults, you quickly find that you can't feed out of them as there are no young for many months to take the adults places.
The best starter colonies have a range of sizes and are usually 500 or so to one colony. 
I bought my colony (just 100 adults) before christmas but i've only been able to use a few males out of it, my babies still havnt gone past 2/3rd instar so i'm quite cautious to feed out of it till the numbers are greater


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

both red runners (blatta lateralis) and Dubia (Blaptica dubia) are good feeder roaches. red runners breed much much faster and are great for daytime reptiles as they spend alot of time out unlike dubia, but they are small enough to get between the 2 bits of glass on the average viv. Dubia are slower breeders but once you have a BIG colony your be glad you left it, as it will never die down unless very heavy feeding from it. Dubia borrow so are harder for the lizard to find if not eating as soon as put it.

just get yourself someones old colony normally 1000 + for £15 - £20. don't go and buy a 100 or so from a livefood place as they charge to much for such a small amount when I have them up for sale I charge £15.00 delivered for 1000+ of which 70 adult females and 30 males if not more and if you look in the classified many others do similer deals when there colony is to large or they simply don't want roachs anymore


----------

